# Viega Pro Press



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Got to use the pro-press the other day. Our supplier lent it to me to fix a simple 90 on a 1/2" line where a valve wouldn't hold. Love this tool! Wish it were a $1000 cheaper. 

Anyone use it on a daily basis?

Another question: they say you can't use it too close to a soldered fitting, but is there a distance you can't solder to close to a pro-press fitting? (because of the o-ring inside)


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I rented one a couple weeks back so we could replace a 4" copper 90*. It was originally soldered and I would still be there if I'd had to solder the thing.

Great tool and for $50. a day, I'll keep renting for a while.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Although I'm not comfortable doing it, I have pressed right next to soldered joints and I've yet to cause a break and/or leak because of it. You can solder close to the o-rings, just keep a damp rag on the fitting. I've also removed the o-rings and soldered directly to the press fitting(only a few times when absolutely necessary), but I wouldn't advise it as the surface area of the soldered joint is less because of the o-ring groove.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

i used to have a propress in my truck 24/7 for a different employer. he wanted it used for everything from mechanical rooms to simple residential hot water tanks, was a great tool to have on board. especially for doing freezes or other large lines when you want to have a minimal amount of shut down time.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have one on my truck, the old corded style. I use it primarily for commercial service where shut-downs need to be kept to a minimum. I can't remember a time I've used in in a residential application.







Paul


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

we own one we hardly use it, i never have im just old skool i guess


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had mine for almost 6yrs now, its the compact w/ rechargable battery. It's the best money I've spent for service work! Used it today installing a backflow preventer.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

rosekhansk4 said:


> Our comprehensive range of publishing, editorial, add-on and marketing services enable authors to customise the self-publishing experience. We have a dedicated team of customer service representatives and publishing professionals who are available around-the-clock, and whose extensive experience and expertise ensure a seamless and successful publication process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

